# What breed of chicken is my new fluffy roo?



## ChickenAddiction (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi all, it's great to find a new chicken community to learn from. I have a gorgeous rooster that my hubby got for me and I was hoping that someone here could tell me what breed he is. He is big & beautiful with feathers all the way down his legs and feet. We were thinking he might be a French Black Copper Maran but really have no idea as we are pretty new to having chickens. Thank you for your help.

ChickenAddiction


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

He is gorgeous! I'm new to chickens also so I have no idea, but I'll be waiting to hear what the experts say!


----------



## ChickenAddiction (Sep 10, 2012)

Thank you very much  A friend of my husband had him and he was downsizing and they gave him to me because they knew how much I loved him. I hope someone knows.... because he is the only one I have that I don't know for sure what he is.


----------



## ChickenAddiction (Sep 10, 2012)

Sad not to see an answer to my post.... I would really like to know what kind of roo he is...


----------



## madman (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi there I'm not the best of telling the breed of chickens but I think I could be a brahma or a Cochin hope this helps have you got any more pics swell love the colour


----------



## redneckwildman (Aug 26, 2012)

Is that a BBred cochin? Black Breasted Red? It looks like the same colors as one

It has an extra toe? it looks like a Cochin to me. I'll have to get out my Breed Standards book


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

My vote is a Partridge Cochin.


----------



## Buffy_Orpington (Aug 27, 2012)

Black Copper Maran except the White tail feathers he looks just like my Roo. . Elvis does his crow sound horse or rough?? Not like you think it will??
Im still guessing the Maran, But look up Jean Davis Marans or look in Meyer Hatchery they have real pictures not paintings of the birds, Cochan or Maran he is a really pretty fella !


----------



## hollyosborn (Jul 8, 2012)

i have no idea but he is GORGEOUS!!!!! what cute babies he would make...


----------



## ChickenAddiction (Sep 10, 2012)

I found him on the internet... he is a Giant/Standard Partridge Cochin  http://www.brbpoultry.co.uk/arnie.jpg Thank you for replying.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Standard Partridge Cochin.. Would be my guess


----------



## anderson8505 (Jul 3, 2012)

Very pretty rooster! Glad you found his breed. He looks *just like* my golden laced cochin, Goliath, except the chest!


----------

